# günstiges Schlauchboot



## wheeler61 (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

der Frühling naht, und ich bin auf der suche nach einem günstigen Schlauchi, zum Köder auslegen, bin fast immer an Seen oder kleineren Flüssen mit wenig Strömung 

hier mal der Link: http://tofunmarine.en.made-in-china...le-Boat-Aluminum-Alloy-Floor-Type-TF-AL-.html

würde mich mal interessieren was die spezialisten hier von euch dazu sagen.
freu mich auf Hilfe/Antworten


----------



## grubenreiner (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*

Rein vom Aussehen her 1:1 das Plastimo das ein Kollege von mir hat. 
also mal wieder ein Fall von der Kombination Entwicklungskosten sparen und billige Arbeitskräfte nutzen.
Obs wirklich was taugt kann man erst sagen wenn mans in reaL sieht.

Allerdings bedenke:
Wenn Versand und Zoll aus China bezahlt sind ist es nicht mehr so billig, und wenn was daran sein sollte wird reklamieren schwierig und das Geld ist beim Teufel.
Höchstens natürlich es gibt einen europäischen oder gar deutschen Vertrieb dafür, was ich bisher nicht entdecken konnte.


----------



## wheeler61 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*

so hab mal beim Zoll nachgefragt, bei 299 US$  kommen noch hinzu:

2,7% Einfuhrsteuer
19% Mwst,

macht ca. 275€ kommplett mit allem ich denke ich bestell es mal bei dem Preis ist nicht soviel kaputt.

und Rep. kann man auch wahrscheinlich hier machen lassen.

weiß jemand ob Hypalon ein guter Werkstoff Für Schlauchboote ist?
ich kenn mich mit booten echt nicht aus.


----------



## grubenreiner (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*

Was der Zoll vergessen hat zu erwähnen, die 19 + 2,7 % werden auf den Komplettpreis (incl. Frachtkosten) berechnet sobald der Gesamtwert (incl. Frachtkosten) 120 Euro übersteigt.

hast du dich schon bezgl. der Frachtkosten erkundigt?


----------



## Axel1902 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hallo,
bin auch auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Schlauchboot.
Kann aber auf der Seite nicht die Preise für ein Größeres Boot z.B. TF 380 L finden.
Und weist Du wie es mit dieser Konfirmitätserklärung aussieht, wenn man es in D zulassen und mit AB betreiben will.
habe leider nie Engl. gelernt, sorry.
Gruß Axel


----------



## wheeler61 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Was der Zoll vergessen hat zu erwähnen, die 19 + 2,7 % werden auf den Komplettpreis (incl. Frachtkosten) berechnet sobald der Gesamtwert (incl. Frachtkosten) 120 Euro übersteigt.
> 
> hast du dich schon bezgl. der Frachtkosten erkundigt?


 

Ja hab ich ! der Preis ist inkl. Versand nach Deutschland!


----------



## barschfreakiii (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*

hab ein boot von askari schon 9 jahre für 3 personen also die boote sind nicht so teuer und ich bin echt zufrieden


----------



## wheeler61 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*



Axel1902 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin auch auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Schlauchboot.
> Kann aber auf der Seite nicht die Preise für ein Größeres Boot z.B. TF 380 L finden.
> Und weist Du wie es mit dieser Konfirmitätserklärung aussieht, wenn man es in D zulassen und mit AB betreiben will.
> ...


 

Hallo,
Preis kannst du anfragen wenn du auf: Contact Now Button drückst, kannst die deinen Anfragetext auch über:
http://translate.google.de/
übersetzen lassen klappt sehr gut,
lt. Beschreibeung hat es eine CE Zulassung kann aber nicht garantieren.
und ich denke das viele andere Bootshersteller nicht selbst herstellen sondern auch in Asien, auch wenn ZEEPTER, Bombard, und wie sie alle heißen kaufen und hier weiterverkaufen.
wie gesagt bin aber nicht sicher


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*



> und Rep. kann man auch wahrscheinlich hier machen lassen.



Wenn du zu einer Reparatur mit dem Teil bei einem Europäischen Hersteller auftauchst, so bin ich mir sicher, werden die dich wegschicken!
Die einzige Chance wäre dann vielleicht son Laden wo LKW Planen geklebt werden,oder sebst machen!

Jürgen


----------



## wheeler61 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn du zu einer Reparatur mit dem Teil bei einem Europäischen Hersteller auftauchst, so bin ich mir sicher, werden die dich wegschicken!
> Die einzige Chance wäre dann vielleicht son Laden wo LKW Planen geklebt werden,oder sebst machen!
> 
> Jürgen


 
kann schon sein, aber Rep.-Sets gibts überall, oder kann mir einer sagen woe ich so eine tonne in D für die kohle kriege dann schlag ich sofort zu!


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*



> kann mir einer sagen woe ich so eine tonne in D für die kohle kriege dann schlag ich sofort zu!


Eher unwarscheinlich!

Jürgen


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*

... schau mal hier...

2,58m lang 
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....o.php?info=p20_Allroundmarin-Jolly-260-G.html



http://www.amazon.de/VIA-NOVA-Schlauchboot-Z-Ray-300/dp/B0039O3Y1G

Das Z-RAY habe ich selbst. Da du aber sehr wenig Vorgaben gemacht hast kann ich dazu nichts sagen.

Auf jeden Fall ist ein fester Boden schon fast Pflicht!!! Außer es soll ein Köderausbringboot oder Badeboot sein.

Fährts du alleine?
Hilft immer einer dir das Boot aufs Autodach tragen?
oder in der Kofferraum (Packmaß)
Hast du einen Trailer?
Wo willst du das Boot unterbringen, nach dem Angeln .... 
usw.


----------



## wheeler61 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ... schau mal hier...
> 
> 2,58m lang
> http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....o.php?info=p20_Allroundmarin-Jolly-260-G.html
> ...


 entweder aufgepumpt in der Garage oder leer im Heizraum


----------



## allegoric (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*

Suche mal bei Ebay nach:" Sea Cat" Ich habe das und bin sehr zufrieden.
Es hat vernünftige Ventile, ordentliche Außenhaut, Alupaddel, Aluboden, Kiel, 15 PS AB dranhängbar und wiegt ca 50 kg auf 2 Taschen aufgeteilt (1 dazu gekauft).
 Gibt auch ein Youtube Vid mit Außenborder dran. Bei 3,30 m für 270€ + 50€ Versand geschossen. Macht guten Eindruck und hat mich nie verlassen . Die Boote werden vom Anbieter immerwieder reingestellt zum Sofort-kauf und bieten. Das lohnt sich.

PS.: Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut, anscheinend habe ich zu viel Werbung gemacht, jetzt sind die schon paar Stunden davor auf mindestens 300 €. Wirst also mehr einplanen müssen, als ich damals ;-).

LG Tino


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*

Die beiden von mir genannten haben feste Böden.
Bei dem Z-Ray kann man auch ohne Boden "baden" Der Spiegel ist für 4 PS ausgelegt. Mit dem E-Motor komme ich aber auch schon gut voran.

Die Boote sind preiswert und für den unteren Preissegment durchaus tauglich.
Vor allem das geringe Gewicht und Packmaß ist hier der Vorteil.

Falls du was preiswertes suchst ist es vollkommen OK.  

Hochwertigere Produkte gibt es zu höherem Preis wie du sicher schon gejugelt hast...


----------



## wheeler61 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*



allegoric schrieb:


> Google mal nach:" Sea Cat" Ich habe das und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Es hat vernünftige Ventile, ordentliche Außenhaut, Alupaddel, Aluboden und wiegt ca 50 kg auf 2 Taschen aufgeteilt (1 dazu gekauft).
> Gibt auch ein Youtube Vid mit Außenborder dran. Bei 3,30 m für 270€ + 50€ Versand geschossen. Macht guten Eindruck und hat mich nie verlassen . Die Boote werden vom Anbieter immerwieder reingestellt zum Sofort-kauf und bieten. Das lohnt sich.
> 
> LG Tino


 
Hey tino,
Danke werd ich mal in der bucht umsehen, aber die normalen Preise sind schon immens!
und 50Kg ist auch nicht zu verachten! wenn man mal alleine ist.


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*



wheeler61 schrieb:


> entweder aufgepumpt in der Garage oder leer im Heizraum




Musst du es alleine in den Heizungskeller runter tragen und wieder alleine rauf......

Wie stark bist du,  mit einem unhandlichen Gummipacket treppen rauf und runter zu laufen?

oder es aufs Autodach zu heben, nach einem Angeltag.


----------



## wheeler61 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Musst du es alleine in den Heizungskeller runter tragen und wieder alleine rauf......
> 
> Wie stark bist du, mit einem unhandlichen Gummipacket treppen rauf und runter zu laufen?
> 
> oder es aufs AUtodach zu heben, nach einem Angeltag.


 

Ich kanns von der Garage direkt in den Heizkeller bringen Türe auf und drin bin ich!

Meine Garage befindet sich unten im Haus


----------



## wheeler61 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*



			
				oder es aufs Autodach zu heben schrieb:
			
		

> Das keinesfalls entweder ich schmeiß es auf meine Trailer oder in meinen Kombi und Pump es am Wasser auf mit ner elektropumpe


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*

Link ging oben im Beitrag nicht... ist aber korrigiert.

Hier ist es preiswert...

http://www.plus.de/KS-Sports-Sportb...=/Schlauchboote-Kajaks/Freizeit/p-1240971000/


Meins hat aber einen Holzboden... einfach mal googeln

Mit Boden geht es Online zwischen 260 und 300 Euronen weg.


----------



## ulf (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Was der Zoll vergessen hat zu erwähnen, die 19 + 2,7 % werden auf den Komplettpreis (incl. Frachtkosten) berechnet sobald der Gesamtwert (incl. Frachtkosten) 120 Euro übersteigt.
> 
> hast du dich schon bezgl. der Frachtkosten erkundigt?


Hallo

Wo hast Du denn das mit den 120 Euro her. Der zolltechnische Gesammtwert sind immer Warenwert plus Versandkosten. Die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (19%) wird ab einem Gesamtwert größer 22 Euro für den Gesamtwert fällig (das aus China ein Schlauchboot als Geschenk kommt glauben die Zöllern schon lange nicht mehr). Ab einem Gesamtwert von 150 Euro kommen dann noch die Zollgebühren dazu.

Gruß Ulf

Hier die Quelle vom Zoll : http://www.zoll.de/DE/Fachthemen/Zo...em-Wert/sendungen-mit-geringem-wert_node.html


----------



## grubenreiner (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hast Recht, Sorry. Da ging vorhin einiges durcheinander.


----------



## Axel1902 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hallo,
habe dort mal eine Preisanfrage gestartet, aber dann kann man auch gleich dieses http://www.amazon.de/Jago-SLBT01AB-Schlauchboot-Motorboot-320x151/dp/B007F92JAS/ref=sr_1_22?ie=UTF8&qid=1359194719&sr=8-22

oder ein ähnliches in D kaufen, da hat man Garantie und D-Recht.
Gruß Axel
sorry aber mit dem Link einfügen will nicht so


----------



## Dennis76 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: günstiges Schlauchboot*

Moin moin,

Ich hab da mal ne Frage,kennt einer von euch das *NAVIGATOR 3* und irgendwelche erfahrungen damit???

vielen dank gruß Dennis

Ps. wäre auch nur für Seen bis 300ha gedacht zum Karpfenfischen.


----------

